

Show HN: Scraping the NYT Most Emailed list with Kimono - jaan
https://jaan.io/scraping-most-popular-feeds

======
santhoshr
Curious why you would not directly use the RSS feed from NYTimes or the New
Yorker? Where is the need to scrap?

~~~
jaan
I haven't found an RSS feed for the most emailed articles. Do you have a link?
That would be awesome!

